# Audio System Twister F2-300 Series III



## bitperfect (Oct 1, 2010)

Audio System Twister F2-300

I also have a F4-380 and F2-190 all series III matching amps. PM me if interested.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Man you're selling them already??


All three amps were mine and I can vouch for their good condition. GLWS.


----------



## bitperfect (Oct 1, 2010)

Velozity said:


> Man you're selling them already??
> 
> 
> All three amps were mine and I can vouch for their good condition. GLWS.


Thanks!

There was a change in plans.


----------



## bitperfect (Oct 1, 2010)

Come on guys make me an offer. I need $$$. 

F2-300 for $250 shipped. F4-380 for $275 shipped or deal for both.


----------

